# SSL-Verschlüsselung - wie und wo - evtl. gratis ?



## altox-de (15. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Habe leider gar keine Ahnung von SSL,
würde aber gerne Benutzerdaten (Bankverbindung) geschützt zu mir übertragen.

Benötige ich dazu ein SSL-Zertifikat?
Woher bekomme ich das, wenn dann?

Kennt jemand eine kostenlose Lösung?

Viele Fragen - ich weiß.
Wenn ihr was wisst, schreibt das bitte um mir zu helfen.
MfG, altox-de


----------



## Mamphil (15. August 2004)

Hi!

Gratis kriegst du das auf keinen Fall.

Ein SSL-Zertifikat wird für EINE Domain ausgestellt, und nur von bestimmten Firmen / Organisationen, du am Besten im Browser als "sicher" vorinstalliert sind.
Diese Firmen wollen auf alle Fälle Geld sehen.

Außerdem: Eine SSL-Verbindung benötigt eine fest zugewiesene IP. Wer hat heutzutage schon IPs zu verschenken? Darum wird es keinen Hoster geben, der nen SSL-Zertifikat einfach mal so zu nem 08/15-Paket dazugibt.

Ein großer Hoster bietet glaube ich ein "halbes" SSL-Zertifkat an: Dort läuft dann alles über einen speziellen SSL-Server, der nicht deine Domain verwendet, sondern irgendwie ssl.kundenserver.de oder ähnlich lautet.....

Ich hoffe, alle Unklarheiten beseitigt zu haben 

Mamphil


----------

